# Moniuszko



## Faramundo (Jul 16, 2016)

What's your favourite opera recording by Moniuszko on CD ? Thank You.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I only have one opera by Moniuszko, Straszny Dwor. This set,









Wieslaw Ochman, Leonard Mroz, Andrzej Hiolski, Bozena Betley-Sieradzka, Wiera Baniewicz


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Straszny dwor!

One of the first operas I heard, and one of my half-dozen favourites. Wonderfully tuneful, imaginative orchestration, great choruses and ensembles (the Mazurka!), beautiful arias (including one of the all-time best for bass).

Family friends gave us a CD of opera highlights from a mid-'90s production; I bought the EMI / Kaspszyk CD a few years later.

Here are some of the highlights:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It was NickFuller posting on Straszny dwor back in 2016 that got me into this opera. In fact there was a video of an excellent production with English subtitles.


----------

